# Ipad mini et GPS ?



## ARSyBi (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède un ipad mini 32Go wifi+cellular, 

ma question: la puce gps qu'il y a dedans marche sans utiliser le réseau ?

Je pars à londres et j'ai bien l'intention d'utiliser mon ipad avec le guide du routard dessus et plans pour me repérer via gps mais seulement si mon ipad n'utilise pas le réseau mais bien la puce gps incluse dedans....

Cdt.


----------



## Siciliano (6 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Oui, la version cellular possède bien une puce GPS. Je l'ai déjà utilisé avec TomTom Europe.
Par contre, le guide du routard et Plans utilisent surement du data (j'en suis sur pour Plans en tout cas), donc je pense que c'est peut être mort. A confirmer pour le guide du routard.


----------



## ARSyBi (7 Mai 2013)

Merci de ta réponse, mais dans ce cas la, quel application je pourrai utiliser pour me balader dans londres ( a pied) avec repère via gps ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'iPhone, avec la boussole ?


----------



## Siciliano (7 Mai 2013)

Il faudrait une vraie application GPS : TomTom, Navigon, etc.

Bien sur, j'avais pas l'iPad à ce moment là, mais TomTom m'a permis de retrouver le Domino's Pizza qu'on cherchait avec mes amis en utilisant mon iPhone à Amsterdam. Tout ça grâce aux points dintérêts intégrés dans les données GPS.


----------



## Somchay (25 Mai 2013)

Il y a offmap2 qui est gratuit et qui permet une navigation grâce au GPS sans aucune connection 3G. Il suffit de télécharger les cartes avant de partir, en fonction de la future destination, directement sur internet.


----------

